# Which is the strangest MBTI type?



## striker161

Which MBTI is the most unusual. In other words, who is the most likely to dress outside of trends, disregard social norms (ie. rituals such as small talk), communicates differently to the mainstream?

In my experience there seems to be a correlation between strange behaviour and INTP, ISFP, INTJ and INFP. I'd never say an SJ type because typically they embody the mainstream and make up by far the largest percentage of people. But really, I'd like to know your opinion.


----------



## lib

INTJ - and in particular the INTJ women. Besides what's already mentioned in OP - It is the second smallest type - the smallest for women (0.8% and 3.3% for men). It's got the largest men/women ratio (4) making it the most maskuline of types.
The common lack of expressing emotions sets it appart from other types. The common "death stare", a face without any emotion - like a dead person, often frighten or intimidates people not used to it making some suspect a serial killer etc.


----------



## StrixAluco

I would have said INTP because they are stereotypically more of an absent-minded professor. I had some INTP professors in the past and they were definetely out of current trends when it came to physical appearance, some even act like cloudcuckoolanders at time. They were quite interesting characters.

As for INTJ, they may be more out of social conventions but not necessarily in their appearance, therefore they would be less likely to be regarded as strange than INTP before they start talking. It depends on the individuals though, I've known an INTJ male and one of my friend is an INTJ female, at first they don't look any different, except that they seem interesting and intelligent at first sight but not obviously unconventional.

_I'm not very good at judging people though, and I think that there are actually many people in any type who look rather out of social norms._


----------



## Mystique93

It surprises me that 4 people chose INTP. In my experience with other INTP's (also I get INTP in every MBTI test) they don't like to draw attention to themselves. 

But maybe it's the careless style that gets others attention, so who knows?

When I think about who wear unique clothes in my small social circle, I'd say that the most typical is ENFx type, but it's just my experience I guess. Mostly feelers, but I do know thinkers who dress like that too.
Because I really don't believe that true introvert could handle the attention that extremely different clothing style would bring them on daily basis, so I think that they have to be ambiverts in that case.


----------



## Tootsie

I voted INTP. Only because I almost always come up that way and I can easily admit to being "strange".


----------



## Mulberries

I don't really think of of fashion when I think about strangeness. Most of the "strangely" dressed people I've known have been pretty uninteresting below the surface. So I voted for INTP. Despite usually blending in physically, these people often hold some very unconventional views. Then when you're about to write them off as being whack jobs, they put forth a very well reasoned argument and completely change your view. I love that most of them wouldn't want to be any other way.


----------



## TheOwl

I voted INFP. 
I was about to vote ENFP because when I saw the thread title, I thought of my ENFP boyfriend who tries to be strange. He says he tries to break social norms. He treats his (public) life like a sociology experiment. However, he's not that strange once you get to know him. 
The next type that came to mind was INFP. Though, INFPs are strange in a low key way. INFPs I know either hate attention too much or care too much about what others think to be outwardly strange. Although, they might just be strange to me because I don't understand them (that's not a bad thing. I'm very drawn to things I don't understand).


----------



## suicidal_orange

striker161 said:


> I'd never say an SJ type because typically they embody the mainstream and make up by far the largest percentage of people.


How can you generalise an ESFJ and an ISTJ as the same in this regard? Dominant Fe could lead an ESFJ to placing great value on how others perceive them and as an extrovert they would be out there to be seen so they are far more likely to make an effort to be trendy while an ISTJ being a loner and a T would be more likely not to care, much like any other IXTX type. As long as they were obeying the main rule of society - I don't think you'd find many ISTJ nudists :laughing:

It's easier to appear trendy than not as others have noted about INTPs (not sure why they were singled out...) because you have to care to bother to look beyond the mainstream shops which, by definition, only sell trendy stuff. If they sold "weird" clothes everyone would buy them and they'd become trendy...

Of course this doesn't take into account the social norms aspect at all. I'll come back and vote later when I've considered that side more.


----------



## 3053

It has to be either INTP or INFP. Have you ever met an INTP 5w6? Crazy scientists lol


----------



## striker161

Of course this doesn't take into account the social norms aspect at all. I'll come back and vote later when I've considered that side more.



asmit127 said:


> How can you generalise an ESFJ and an ISTJ as the same in this regard?


because this type (the SJs/guardians) make up nearly 50% of people (depending on source) and thus, what they do by definition mainstream.



asmit127 said:


> Dominant Fe could lead an ESFJ to placing great value on how others perceive them and as an extrovert they would be out there to be seen so they are far more likely to make an effort to be trendy


i agree. the two ESFJs im close to place great importance on looking good. that they're perceived by others to be at the forefront of any (modern) trend is of great importance to them.



asmit127 said:


> while an ISTJ being a loner and a T would be more likely not to care


i agree that ISTJs prefer simple clothes. however, ISTJs i know also care much about what others think. unlike the ESFJs they will often choose clothes that help them fit in rather than stand out. however, both ESFJs and ISTJs will follow trends as they wish to be perceived as part of the group/pack/normal. i haven't seen an SJs dressing in subculture fashion ie. goth, hipster, scenester etc. i know other types (NFs, SPs, NTs) that do.



asmit127 said:


> I don't think you'd find many ISTJ nudists


i agree. further evidence the SJ isn't strange.



asmit127 said:


> It's easier to appear trendy than not as others have noted about INTPs (not sure why they were singled out...) because you have to care to bother to look beyond the mainstream shops which, by definition, only sell trendy stuff. If they sold "weird" clothes everyone would buy them and they'd become trendy...


i'm not sure what point you're trying to make about INTPs here. honestly, i didn't understand this last (super long) sentence at all. sorry.

i look forward to hearing from you again dude. cheers asmit :happy:


----------



## suicidal_orange

striker161 said:


> because this type (the SJs/guardians) make up nearly 50% of people (depending on source) and thus, what they do by definition mainstream.


Yeah... depending on source... Assuming said source had a good cross section of our society and that those tested had enough self knowledge to be accurately typed (or the official test doesn't require this) SJs may make up 50% of the population. Two pretty big assumptions there, in my opinion. I'd prefer to base my thinking purely on the functions of the types rather than assumed numerical superiority of temperments. 

Normal isn't what SJs decide to wear anyway, it's what the people who own brands decide it should be for this season. When they run out of ideas they just reincarnate the fashion of a bygone age such as the return of flares followed by skinny jeans, or worse - snoods! Doesn't matter how stupid it looks if you put it in the shops someone will need to buy clothes, see something different to the last time they were in the shop and buy it because different is cool.



striker161 said:


> i agree. the two ESFJs im close to place great importance on looking good. that they're perceived by others to be at the forefront of any (modern) trend is of great importance to them.


Or the trendsetters could just be ESFJs who go window shopping waiting to spot the new items before they even need them :laughing: I'm sure it would happen anyway...



striker161 said:


> i agree that ISTJs prefer simple clothes. however, ISTJs i know also care much about what others think. unlike the ESFJs they will often choose clothes that help them fit in rather than stand out. however, both ESFJs and ISTJs will follow trends as they wish to be perceived as part of the group/pack/normal.


Is caring what others think the same as being trendy though? I really should try and convince everyone I come into contact with to type themselves so I have some personal data to go on, but as yet I have not done so.



striker161 said:


> i haven't seen an SJs dressing in subculture fashion ie. goth, hipster, scenester etc. i know other types (NFs, SPs, NTs) that do.


These looks to me are more fashions than the SJ alleged desire to fit in. How can any look that everyone knows the name of, which pretty much has a dress code and even specialist shops catering to it be considered weird? These people are just as likely to be fitting in with their chosen group as trying to not conform to normality. But whether trying to conform or trying to rebel they are being "normal" (in my opinion) because they are thinking about their appearance.



striker161 said:


> i'm not sure what point you're trying to make about INTPs here. honestly, i didn't understand this last (super long) sentence at all. sorry.


:laughing: That sentence wasn't even that long! I'm sorry, if I think of another point half way through a sentence I just add it which can make my writings a little strange. You may have missed the point about INTPs because you were looking something that wasn't there - all I meant was that most INTPs (in my experience) don't care enough to go beyond "normal" as defined above. If it's in the shops it'll do, but they'd probably choose the black version. 


In sumary - I think you're normal if you care how you look but if you don't care you probably look stereotypical SJ normal out of laziness. Sorry to anyone who thinks they actually dress "weird" :crazy:




striker161 said:


> i look forward to hearing from you again dude. cheers asmit :happy:


I look forward to hearing from you too :happy: You should be careful though, comments like that may bias people towards thinking INTJs are good at "social rituals" :wink:


----------



## neuropedia

INTJs... for their constant adoption and revaluation of moral systems, and subsequent sacrifices/dedication, to they point where they hurt and confuse those around them and isolate themselves, then they adapt their moral system to accommodate their social needs. Despite their intelligence and natural pattern recognition, they will never become aware of this unhealthy behaviour pattern without it being shown to them. Then they go through a cycle of trying to determine if they should change their ways to maintain healthy relationships, and avoid hurting those around them, or condemn the rest of the world for not being of the same moral persuasion. 

Wash. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## striker161

asmit127 said:


> Yeah... depending on source


every source shows SJs being the most populace. the debate is more about how much more there are.


asmit127 said:


> the people who own brands decide it should be for this season


obviously you hold a belief that people are merely passive consumers. i disagree. there are counter arguments to this.


asmit127 said:


> trendsetters could just be ESFJs who go window shopping waiting to spot the new items before they even need them


one cannot "set" trends when the fashion they're purchasing is already in the stores. rockstars, subcultures (fringe cultures) are the trendsetters because they're the first to wear something unique (skaters with skinny jeans, rockstars with hairstyles etc.). 


asmit127 said:


> These looks to me are more fashions than the SJ alleged desire to fit in.


if you buy new fashion from a store you are trying to fit in because you're identifying with what ever trends the stores are setting. note that i said the "stores are setting" meaning that it is the stores which are setting the trend for the mainstream consumer.


asmit127 said:


> But whether trying to conform or trying to rebel they are being "normal" (in my opinion) because they are thinking about their appearance.


your argument is that because you think about your appearance you are normal. this is false. for example, the cat man cares about his appearance but is strange because he doesn't fit in with mainstream society.








asmit127 said:


> most INTPs (in my experience) don't care enough to go beyond "normal" as defined above. If it's in the shops it'll do, but they'd probably choose the black version.


i'm sorry but i've missed your point again. "beyond normal"?

this argument has stayed too far from my original question. seems like you (and many others) are too preoccupied with fashion defining normality. strange means not being normal. normal meaning something that is part of the majority. fashion is only one (superficial) aspect assessing a persons' normality.

if you want to get into a debate about what people wear, do and believe and why, then start a new thread about popular culture, commodity fetishism, conspicuous spending, consumerism.


----------



## OrangeAppled

asmit127 said:


> How can you generalise an ESFJ and an ISTJ as the same in this regard? Dominant Fe could lead an ESFJ to placing great value on how others perceive them and as an extrovert they would be out there to be seen so they are far more likely to *make an effort to be trendy* while an ISTJ being a loner and a T would be more likely not to care, much like any other IXTX type. As long as they were obeying the main rule of society - I don't think you'd find many ISTJ nudists :laughing:
> *
> It's easier to appear trendy than not as* others have noted about INTPs (not sure why they were singled out...) because you have to care to bother to look beyond the *mainstream shops which, by definition, only sell trendy stuff*. If they sold "weird" clothes everyone would buy them and they'd become trendy...
> 
> Of course this doesn't take into account the social norms aspect at all. I'll come back and vote later when I've considered that side more.


How are you defining trendy? Most people don't dress "trendy", if by trendy you mean fashionable. Mainstream is NOT trendy, IMO. The average, mainstream store sells safe, practical, simple clothing, not clothes on the cutting edge of fashion. People who wear new trends first are often seen as a bit odd....once it becomes mainstream, they have moved on.

It's also more common for people to say they don't care about fashion than to say they do.
Make a thread about fashion and see how many dislike it in comparison to how many that do. I think not caring is extremely normal & ordinary.


----------



## Apocalypse kid

they are so happy all the time it werids me out.. by the way i chose ESFP


----------



## JoetheDreamer

INTP...but that's why are they are so awesome!


----------



## StandingTiger

TheOwl said:


> He treats his (public) life like a sociology experiment.


I'm also an ENFP, and I do the same thing. Almost everything I do or say in public is a social experiment. Seriously.


----------



## Mulberries

Did all the INFPs vote for themselves or do people really think that?


----------



## Cameron

ISFP. Expressing themselves not through words, but through actions make them heavily misunderstood. 
Many connect the dots around the gap they seem to create through this lack of communication in all of the worst ways
assuming that they are unintelligent.


----------



## ugivemepuppies

ENTP guys!! They are so weird!!! I love them *_*


----------



## myexplodingcat

Why is everyone talking about clothing? Strangeness is more attitude than clothing.

I'd say ENPs are pretty odd, ENTPs especially, because of their Ne. Strangeness does not mean you get a bunch of attention. So I'd say INTPs as well...

...but I think ENTPs get the vote.


----------



## Jeannette Anne Blanchard

"Weirdness" is an assessment of abnormality, as in being less common, meaning what you meant to ask is which is the rarest type.


----------



## ctang15

striker161 said:


> In my experience there seems to be a correlation between strange behaviour and INTP, *ISFP*, INTJ and INFP. I'd never say an SJ type because typically they embody the mainstream and make up by far the largest percentage of people. But really, I'd like to know your opinion.


Definitely not ISFP. Even their polar opposites are generally more eccentric.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

INFJs. they don't make any sense to me


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

INTPs god love their strange ways. I love their oddity
INTJs again, weird as shit
INFPs yup, we are some _strange_ motherfuckers.

... the word 'weird' has very positive connotations in my books, btw


----------



## SingingBird

I think it's a toss up between INFP and INTP, and I think they're the weirdest when around eachother. Well, at least where my best friend and I are concerned...


----------



## Entr0py

SingingBird said:


> I think it's a toss up between INFP and INTP, and I think they're the weirdest when around eachother. Well, at least where my best friend and I are concerned...


My best friend is an INFP and we are great together. We spent maybe 6 hours together just talking and walking trough the town and did the same thing the day after, we can talk all day long. I can't say we are weird when we are together, we just understand each other really well...


----------



## Packey

I've always found INFPs to be an enigma. They almost seem to be on another plain of reality.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

striker161 said:


> Which MBTI is the most unusual. In other words, who is the most likely to dress outside of trends, disregard social norms (ie. rituals such as small talk), communicates differently to the mainstream?
> 
> In my experience there seems to be a correlation between strange behaviour and INTP, ISFP, INTJ and INFP. I'd never say an SJ type because typically they embody the mainstream and make up by far the largest percentage of people. But really, I'd like to know your opinion.


 Is your question, who is the most likely to go against the norm, then?? I'm confused. Who is the strangest would really be subjective depending upon each individuals type... like, many NT's or perceivers may list SJ's as being the strangest. But that's not really the question here... you're asking, who seems to go against what's deemed normal by SJ's, maybe??


----------



## SingingBird

Entr0py said:


> My best friend is an INFP and we are great together. We spent maybe 6 hours together just talking and walking trough the town and did the same thing the day after, we can talk all day long. I can't say we are weird when we are together, we just understand each other really well...


My best friend and I do this all of the time!  Well, maybe it's just us, and not our types together, who bring out our inner crazies. Which is scary, seeing as our outer crazies are already out there... I do have to agree with the fact that we have a tendency to understand each other.


----------



## skycloud86

I personally do not currently see any of the types as strange.


----------



## BelleBlue

From my INFP point of view, the ESFJ and ESFP groups are weird. It's like they live in their own little shallow world and have no desire to reach out to science, abstract humor, or the human needs of anyone that lives outside of their town. Frustrates me!


----------



## Labyrithine

I'm an INFP and proud of my weirdness, but my opinion would be biased. :tongue:

I love ENFPs and their Ne. :crazy:


----------



## Devrim

Love my ENFP's,
They're the most out there people I know and have met!


Amazing people haha


----------



## studio.basecat

INTP.... what more can i say.... 

View attachment 82149


(source: Everything INTP)


----------



## Ctrooper2011

I can't help but wonder if all of them are equally capable of being a cloudcuckoolander, even the guardians.


----------



## Bluefireluv

I shall go with ENFP, because my ENFP friend admitted she liked being a sheep. And she calls herself a bunny and insists that she is one even though nobody agrees or calls her that.
I remember drawing a random hare during class once and of course I made its identity obvious by writing "Hare" underneath, only to have her go "Oh, I thought you were drawing me.":laughing:
I don't know how many times I've facepalmed at things she has said or done. She's weird through and through...and she admitted she likes being weird.
So I shall give her what she wants! xD


----------



## rawrmosher

In the eyes of society, XNXP honestly


----------



## ficsci

I voted ISTP, but that's probably because I'm an INFP lol

The image that comes to mind is some emotionally-distant guy who lives in the middle of nowhere all alone, chopping wood and making all sort of stuff with no obvious function. Wait, I think I've seen a documentary about an artist who's exactly like that, and I thought "dat weirdo ISTP."


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l think eccentric SJ's can come off as the strangest. lt all depends on their background, l've met ISTJ's who seemed more removed from society than INTP's.


----------



## Malkovich

The fuck... how are INTPs winning this? 

They should be voted the type that makes the most sense, seeing how they're Ti doms who like theorizing, so they just try to evaluate and reevaluate everything in terms of what makes logical sense and what doesn't, it's basically all they ever do, what's the mystery here...


----------



## my jizz of apathy

The female INTJ, and the male INFJ.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJs! Our title of being the weirdest people in the world is threatened!
_*Get in there and represent!*_



my jizz of apathy said:


> The female INTJ and the male INFJ.


Those would be the rarest, not necessarily weirdest. Except the female INTJ, but not for being female. INTJs are _*supposed*_ to be the "weirdest" people in the world, male and female alike.


----------



## my jizz of apathy

Weird is the opposite of the "norm", which would represent the values of the majority. It makes sense that what is most rare is often seen as most weird.


----------



## Who

my jizz of apathy said:


> Weird is the opposite of the "norm", which would represent the values of the majority. It makes sense that what is most rare is often seen as most weird.


You have got to have the greatest username on this site.


----------



## Takadox

Malkovich said:


> The fuck... how are INTPs winning this?
> 
> They should be voted the type that makes the most sense, seeing how they're Ti doms who like theorizing, so they just try to evaluate and reevaluate everything in terms of what makes logical sense and what doesn't, it's basically all they ever do, what's the mystery here...


Well because to us INTPs are just slightly more quiet than we are, but very much else the same, so we don't view them as that odd. I would propose as the answer to that question.

Personally I think that N's are considered more strange, than it would go T for a woman, then E for a woman is slightly odd, I think that out going women are slightly looked odd at, and then P's are more spontaneous than and therefore less likely to make sense and therefore appear odd. So my vote is for female ENTPs


----------



## Word Dispenser

I know I might take the title of strangest _person *ever.*_

But, the behaviour of some INFPs is... Fascinatingly obscure and non-mainstream. Admirable... But also pitied. I'm not partial to the pity party, myself.


----------



## JoanCrawford

ESFP- I find the excess energy to be odd. :-/


----------



## Fern

Who said:


> You have got to have the greatest username on this site.


Right?! How was it not taken before???


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

ENFP, I am pure cloudcookulander.


----------



## jenanoelle

I think a lot of INFPs voted for themselves because we tend to be *told* that we're weird. It may not be our perception as much as that of the outside world.

I think, too, it's one of the personality types that doesn't particularly *try* to be weird (or anything in particular, for that matter), but just happens to naturally be so.. either because of the rarity or because it's hard to replicate their mindset. I've been told that I'm a little weird from the time that I was born, but I never went out of my way to _prove_ that I was or wasn't.


----------



## Ice_Queen

Having to pick one Type out of the bunch, I would have to say INTPs are the weirdest. My own 5-year-old son tells me this.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Dat INxP lead tho.


----------



## Nordom

Even when I'm at 20% of my typical normal "weirdness," I'm still considered very weird.
It's not even a badge of honor anymore, it's just annoying.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

I'm an INTP who voted INFP.


----------



## sinshred

INTP always be the winner at this kind of voting.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

I voted ENTP because they are such a strange mix of normal and weird. People can't really write them off as a weirdo/geek etc. the same as the can with INXX, but at the same time they don't fit the cliche of a 'normal' person. Also, they're views on some issues can be refreshingly conservative. E.g. my ENTP brother is a bisexual, anarcho-communist punk who smokes dope, but when it comes to education, he's quite old-style.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intp is weird and entertaining. INTPs don't realize how entertaining they are.


----------



## FullmetalHeart

I'm an INFP, and I voted for INTP. Not saying that it's a bad thing, though. I also don't mind that INFP is the second most popular choice.


----------



## thereshegoes

Based on my acquaintances and such, 
ENTPs and INFPs for the most part


----------



## Necrox

INFP voting for my own type. Why? I am crrraaaaazzzzzyyyyyy













It's a joke


----------



## Rafiki

being closer to the plurality i imagine ill face disagreement, though not more likely here than IRL

I think ISTJ is the weirdest type. most robotic, most zapped of life, i understand them the least...

with MY understanding of what a HUMAN is in this NATURAL WORLD, I don't understand the ISTJ 

si and i have rare but enthused encounters, i don't know what dominant Si is like


----------



## WildChild

INFJ are the deepest ppl I've met, I fucking love INFJs


----------



## Kc.ohimesama

I can't believe so many people voted for INFP... What makes INFP's Weird?


----------



## KittlestheOwl

INTP, voted with love.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Haha, not surprised, judging by my (INFP) and my friends (INTP) conversations. 

But jokes aside, there will be some weirdos in every type.


----------



## cyberqt

Intp!!!!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Oh look, my type is in the weirdness-lead....

Are we honestly that strange?


----------



## cyberqt

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Oh look, my type is in the weirdness-lead....
> 
> Are we honestly that strange?


Yeah, but in a good way. I love INTPs, best type ever imo.


----------



## candiemerald

striker161 said:


> Which MBTI is the most unusual. In other words, who is the most likely to dress outside of trends, disregard social norms (ie. rituals such as small talk), communicates differently to the mainstream?
> 
> In my experience there seems to be a correlation between strange behaviour and INTP, ISFP, INTJ and INFP. I'd never say an SJ type because typically they embody the mainstream and make up by far the largest percentage of people. But really, I'd like to know your opinion.


I went with INFJ, my own type, because my INTP and xSFJ brothers always tell me I'm weird (although, now that I've embraced that term, the INTP likes to call himself that, too).
I'm always off doing my own stuff, I dress the way my gut reaction tells me to dress (yeah, weird) and don't give a damn about trends (and am always behind the times). I don't give a hang about social norms (and the "rules" of society make me sick). Small talk and gossip are the banes of my existence. My communication style is generally rather highbrow, or I throw in a little Latin, metaphor, quotes, or antiquated terms in conversation (though, if you're someone I don't know well, I barely talk at all).


----------



## WindScale

Hard for me to choose specifically one because they all possess or are motivated by something unique one way or another, so I find it rather difficult to really consider a type "strange," in my humble opinion. Understanding the cause of why they act in such a way is not really much of a surprise when you understand their type for what it is.
It probably would be a lot easier just voting for the one I find myself least likely to get along with. Even if I do understand that
people of the same type can still be slightly different. 
P.S INTPs and INFPs are awesome.


----------



## Ronin_dreamer

I am a proud infp weirdo :crazy:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Voted ESFJ.

They're just so _normal_. It's not normal.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP. I know this because I am one.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

ENTPs are a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## dakotasapphire

I like how my ranges are all the strangest types.
I'm an INFJ.
But, I venture into INFP sometimes
I also venture into thinking.
Sometimes Im in thinking and P
So
It goes as follows:
INFJ
INFP
INTJ
INTP 
So I must be a weirdo.


----------



## Darkbloom

Fi doms,especially INFP


----------



## daniluni

INTJ They see every other people as pawns in their scheming game!


----------



## nichya

heheh I was so sure to see INFPs as the lead here, I have totally forgotten about INTPs, you weirdos -wink wink-


----------



## Trademark

What do you mean? It's very clear we are the strangest of all types.. esp. with type 4.


----------

